# Old Trek Fuel 80 value?



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Saw a used Trek Fuel 80. I think it's a 2006. It has the older rear suspension before they went to the full-floater. Has Fox Float shock and a Manitou fork. Seems to be in really good shape, not squeeky or loose feeling, but obviously it's a few years old. Not much wear and practically brand new Velociraptor tires on it.

Besides the guys who think anything that old isn't worth anything at all, what would be a fair price for this thing?

It's kinda old, but caught my eye for some reason. I have two hard tails and would like to get a half-decent full suspension 26er without having to spend $2k.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 2004 in storage that is in perfect shape with a newer than stock RockShox XC32-TK fork and if I was going to sell it I'd feel lucky to get $500.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Rough value: http://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=11185&make=750&model=53574


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Bicycle blue book is pretty good for reference. You should be able to get that bike for a great deal...no more than $350.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I should have thought to look it up on there. The store wants like 465 for it. Sales guys there are dumbasses that don't know jack about bikes and won't deal. Bummer. Still kinda thinkin about it. Their shop guys are pretty good and it seems well-tuned.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well dang! If you wanna pay too much for an outdated sled, then go for it!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

mbmb65 said:


> Well dang! If you wanna pay too much for an outdated sled, then go for it!


Didn't say I was gonna, just said I was thinking about it. I might try to haggle with a manager but the store kinda sucks for that. IDK. 
Not gonna find anything new worth a damn for that price. Outdated cuz it's not the newest, lightest, carbonest, enduroest whatever... the hardtail I ride now is outdated too but I still love it. So is my car. And my guitar.
On the other hand, it's pretty late in the season. Could save up 'til next year for something newer.


----------

